# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Cài đặt cấu hình máy chủ web

## tungnc273

các bạn ui help me!
cấu hình iis và apache là giống hay khác?để cài đặt máy chủ web thì chỉ cài wampserver hay cài đặt my sql, php, apache từng cái riêng lẻ?bạn nào có gói phần mềm: appserv - win - 2.5.8 thì cho mình xin với
thanks!

----------

